# Gluten free



## Bfriedman1017 (Jan 23, 2016)

What's everyone's thoughts on gluten free?


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 7, 2016)

look to avoid picking your food no gluten, limit the use of wheat and its varieties


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 7, 2016)

Unless you have celiac's or a gluten sensitivity/intolerance there is no point, IMO.

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/2...diet-healthy-choice-study-shows-pros-cons.htm


----------

